# How do I find only print products from E.N. Publishing?



## SolitonMan (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi,

I'm thinking my search fu is weak, because I'm trying to order some items from the EN Publishing list at RPGNOW, but I can't seem to figure out how to confirm that I'm ordering a print product instead of a PDF.  If anyone can point me to some way to resolve this problem I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Rugult (Aug 12, 2008)

EN Publishing's printed books seem to have moved to the LuLu service.  There's a link off the main page, but easy enough to miss due to the testing going on there.  Link is:

http://stores.lulu.com/enpublishing

I picked up a copy of metamorphosis from them a few days ago to help out with the drive (and because I had been waiting for the compilation).  Hopefully they make a decent profit on the printed books


----------



## Morrus (Aug 12, 2008)

RPGNow sells PDFs.  The print books are at:

http://stores.lulu.com/enpublishing


----------



## SolitonMan (Aug 12, 2008)

Sweet, thanks for the info!    I really want a copy of Metamorphosis but I don't like reading too much from a pdf if a better option is available.


----------

